# Wery Agresif Elongatus



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Tank size: 60*60*60 1x Serrasalmus Elangatus ( Black Mask)









video:


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

does all your piranha have teeth showing so much?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I noticed the teeth also, is the lip trimmed like the other one ?


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

I would say the last time.









Definitely not cut fish lips!

No never not cut lips
















What piraya human intervention in what happened to her lips elongatus


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that's a very nice elong









if you say they are not cut than that's good...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Soul Assassin said:


> that's a very nice elong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lips are probably cut on this fish too. Just read what I said in his other thread about his solo piraya. It's Armand from Jungle Boogie posting under another fake name.


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Pat said:


> that's a very nice elong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lips are probably cut on this fish too. Just read what I said in his other thread about his solo piraya. It's Armand from Jungle Boogie posting under another fake name.
[/quote]

Jungle Boogie Armand who? I'm not a fake!







Member from the moment I've always criticized, why not? I am so disturbed then wipe my membership! I was not yet serious about aesthetics became bigger and bigger.pirayanın see the last picture I shared my lips look just cuts Do? Before you accuse people listen , To listen to the testimonies, at least not immediately judge


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

cutting a piranhas lips is torture. 
Feeding a big goldfish to a piranha, and the piranha cutting the goldfish in half, is not.
We call that coool...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

weerhom said:


> cutting a piranhas lips is torture.
> Feeding a big goldfish to a piranha, and the piranha cutting the goldfish in half, is not.
> We call that coool...


x2


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont think anybody calls thats cool either. Just like cutting lips, I dont think anybody but noobs feed live anymore.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^Well, you are wrong about that...I'm not a Noob, and I still feed live. Along with bloodworms, nightcrawlers, and occasionally smelt (depends if they are not freezer burnt or not)...anyhow, been doing it for 25+ years without any problems...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Common sense please. I'm not talking blood worms and night crawlers. You dont go to the lfs and get a dozen goldfish or some comets and throw them in your tanks.... at least I hope not anyway.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No instead he picks up rosie reds


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

No instead he picks up Gerbils


----------



## BLACKWATER (Apr 16, 2003)

Piranist lol you sound like fucken yoda.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

BLACKWATER said:


> Piranist lol you sound like fucken yoda.


hmmm yes, my fish lips cut i will.


----------

